# Minimum suggested size fishing boat for fishing in the Chesapeake Bay.



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

I am looking into getting a fishing boat for the bay. You know, with the economy and all, I am trying not to spend a fortune on a boat....

What's the smallest size fishing boat that would be somewhat safe to cruise and fish in the bay?

Any suggestions/comments would be greatly appreciated. 

SuperDodgeBall 
"I will own you all in COD4 (PS3)" J/K....


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

superdodgeball said:


> I am looking into getting a fishing boat for the bay. You know, with the economy and all, I am trying not to spend a fortune on a boat....
> 
> What's the smallest size fishing boat that would be somewhat safe to cruise and fish in the bay?
> 
> ...


This is a very broad question . I have had my share of boats and grew up fishing the bay and ocean . Let me know your money situation and I'll be glad to give you some suggestions . It's a buyers market right now and some very good deals can be had . PM me and I'll be glad to give you my number so you can call .


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

Budget... Just below 10K but would prefer to spend no more than $7,500... CASH.
Would like to fish around the Bay Bridge area... Thanks.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] Old hull but nice boat : [email protected]


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I have this same boat but a little older . I already spoke with the guy and he is willing to negotiate . Perfect and bullet proof : [email protected]


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I might agree with gumbo on this rare occasion . I looked at both those boats
I own a 89 22 mako cuddy but it has a 98 yami that makes it bulletproof .
that 22 is a 76 I am not sure of the moter but I would guess 94 if not older
the Parker 18 rock solid the yami on the back maintained properly bulletproof
newer trailer kicker motor gps whats not to love




9rock


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Whatever size you get; you will have one day where you'll wish it was one foot larger and another day one foot shorter. Consider if you'll ever need to worry about fishing or traveling in shallow water. Will you have non-swimmers aboard? Will you have help to both launch and trailer it or are you a solo? $7500 budget will allow you a LOT of boat. The school of hards knocks has taught me that safety IS the issue over anything else in getting a used boat. Both on the highways as well as on the water. I would prefer to buy a used boat but would opt for a NEW trailer. I would always assume that NO PM was ever done on the motor and would do it all myself 1st thing, especially the water pumper impeller and make darn certain that the lower unit was 100% up to speed. It's one thing to break down on the highway and another to have a broken vessel on the Bay.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your input... I will probably go to the Boat show in Annapolis to scope things out first though..

Thanks again.


----------

